# Dungeon Siege 2 - Nebenquest verpasst?



## Rinderteufel (22. Oktober 2005)

Moin Leute

Also, ich spiel grad mit Begeisterung Dungeon Siege 2 und bin jetzt im 10. Kapitel des ersten Aktes (Xeria-Tempel). Allerdings fehlt mir im Questbuch noch eine Nebenquest des ersten Aktes. Das Feld für diese Quest befindet sich zwischen dieser Wolfsmission (das war die Mission mit dem einen Magier der mit einem Portal diesen besonderen Wolf für den Schoßtier-Laden in Eirulian haben wollte) und Feldwyr (dieser Schmied, der sich allerlei Kram hat klauen lassen).

Kommt diese Nebenquest jetzt erst im Tempel oder hab ich die echt verpasst? Da man die Straße ja immer nur im maximal 2 Meter verlassen kann, kann ich mir das ja fast nicht vorstellen. :o

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Oktober 2005)

Schau mal hier.
Sollte der Link nicht gehen, dann nimm in der Liste den obersten Link.


----------



## ziegenbock (22. Oktober 2005)

ich glaube für diese quest braucht man taar in der gruppe.


----------



## Rinderteufel (22. Oktober 2005)

Es sei gedankt. :>
Taar hatte ich sogar in der Gruppe, aber die erste Quest mit der Alten hab ich offenbar schon vorher gelöst gehabt und dann bin ich natürlich nochmal zu der hin.
Allerdings hat sich beim Erledigen der Quest eine neue Frage eröffnet. :>
Wenn man mit dem Teleporter zum nördlichen Greylin-Dschungel reist, dann ist da ganz nah beim Teleporter so eine Mauer, die den Weg zu einem Gebiet versperrt. Ich will da hin. :/ Aber da scheint es keinen Knopf oder so zu geben, den ich drücken muss, damit sich ein Eingang öffnet. Und an der Mauer komm ich eben nicht vorbei. Was muss man da machen?


----------



## meier242 (22. Oktober 2005)

Rinderteufel am 22.10.2005 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Allerdings hat sich beim Erledigen der Quest eine neue Frage eröffnet. :>
> Wenn man mit dem Teleporter zum nördlichen Greylin-Dschungel reist, dann ist da ganz nah beim Teleporter so eine Mauer, die den Weg zu einem Gebiet versperrt. Ich will da hin. :/ Aber da scheint es keinen Knopf oder so zu geben, den ich drücken muss, damit sich ein Eingang öffnet. Und an der Mauer komm ich eben nicht vorbei. Was muss man da machen?



Diese Stelle kannst Du erst im späteren Verlauf des Spiels im Rahmen einer weiteren Nebenquest passieren. Dazu muss, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, Finala in Deiner Gruppe sein, ein Charakter, den Du im zweiten Akt treffen wirst.

Weiter viel Spaß mit DS2  

meier242


----------



## P0D (23. Oktober 2005)

naja wer noch hilfe bei dungeon siege 2 braucht kann sich ja mal die Seite angucken

da ist unter anderem die Komplettlösung zu Dungeon Siege 2 vorhanden
im downloadbereich sogar als pdf

http://www.dungeonsiege2.net/


----------

